# Points



## challenger (Jul 17, 2017)

What are they and how do you earn them?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 17, 2017)

The little thumbs up at the bottom of the right corner gives people points if you click on it.

They are givin to a post that has very good info or helpful, or just you like that post.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

How many times can we give points each day?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

Mine said I ran out of points one day.. [emoji]128029[/emoji]


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 17, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> How many times can we give points each day?


Now one knows that.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

I had just started and gave like 4 people points. Then it said I had to wait to give more lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

So now I save points for the best of the best.[emoji]128520[/emoji]


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 17, 2017)

Only 4????   Thats odd


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe cuz I was new and used them all in like 30 minutes?  Lol I don't know..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah.. just figured there was a limit or something.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2017)

I will have enough to redeem my points soon! 1000 points and $7 gets you a confused look and a Caramel Macchiato at Starbucks!...JJ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 17, 2017)

Ouch, tough crowd. 

Points are Just respect from other smokers on a job well done. 

Not sure about the exact origin but i think it was Smokin Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Ouch, tough crowd.
> 
> Points are Just respect from other smokers on a job well done.
> 
> Not sure about the exact origin but i think it was Smokin Al.


Nope I had nothing to do with it.

It's always been a feature of the site, but only in the last few years was it used.

I run out of points all the time too, and I have tried to find out how many points you are allowed to give in any certain time frame.

But no one seems to know the answer.

I try to save my points & give them to the new guys that put up a good thread.

Personally I would rather get a point for giving someone some helpful advice, rather than just putting up a thread with some pretty pictures in it.

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 18, 2017)

Until somebody can show me the original origin im gonna continue to give the credit to Al. He's pretty much The Godfather of this page.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 18, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I will have enough to redeem my points soon! 1000 points and $7 gets you a confused look and a Caramel Macchiato at Starbucks!...JJ


That got you a point..... and i get 1/2 your Macchiato.....


----------



## challenger (Jul 18, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Ouch, tough crowd.
> 
> Points are Just respect from other smokers on a job well done.
> 
> Not sure about the exact origin but i think it was Smokin Al.


Point for this


Chef JimmyJ said:


> I will have enough to redeem my points soon! 1000 points and $7 gets you a confused look and a Caramel Macchiato at Starbucks!...JJ





Chef JimmyJ said:


> I will have enough to redeem my points soon! 1000 points and $7 gets you a confused look and a Caramel Macchiato at Starbucks!...JJ


I wouldn't be caught dead in Starblechs but I'll give you a point for it!


----------

